# my contest thread



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

since my other topic is jacked up and i guess nobody knows it's a contest (i've had a whopping 3 replies), i'm moving it to it's own thread.
___________________________________________

Contest guidelines:
- 1 post per day
- only people with 100+ posts (or if I know you from another site and/or have dealt with you personally before)
- coppertop is excluded, he knows all the answers already
- I'm going to make this easy, multiple choice, and I'll PM what you got wrong (but won't tell you the correct answer - when i get time)
- every time you answer, please post ALL answers, not just the ones you got wrong the first time

1: Where was I born?
A – St. Peters, MO
B – St. Louis, MO
C – Leavenworth, KS
D – Springfield, IL

2: What was my 1st cigar ever?
A – Partagas Black
B – Trilogy Authentic Corojo
C – Macanudo Maduro
D – Opus X petit lancero

3: What was my job in the Army?
A – MP
B – Combat Cameraman
C – Pershing missle systems repairmen
D – 11B (infantry)

4: What box of cigars did I buy for special occasions regarding my son?
A – Cohiba Seleccion Reservas
B – Partagas Series D 4
C – Vegas Robaina Don Alejandros
D – Thompsons Iguanas

5: What was my 1st Cuban cigar?
A – RASS
B – Boli pc
C – Monte #4
D – Boli Gold Medal

6: How long did I know my wife before we were married?
A – since childhood
B – 1 yr to the day
C – She was the ER nurse when I crashed my motorcycle in '98 (married in 99)
D – 3 wild nights in Vegas

7: What is my wife's job?
A – **** fluffer
B – ER nurse
C – Beautician
D – McDonalds manager

8: What is my favorite punk group?
A – Black Flag
B – Warzone
C – Bad Brains
D – Youth of Today

9: How many years was I in High School?
A – 4
B – 2
C – 5
D – 6

10: What is my favorite non-cuban cigar?
A – Padron Serie 1926
B – Opus X Perfection X
C – Trilogy Authentic Corojo
D – Camacho SLR

11: What is my favorite Cuban cigar, right now (this is a hard one for me to decide as well - so i chose the obvious)?
A – PSD4
B – HdM Epi 2
C – CoRo
D – BBF

12: What cigar did I say "bruce lee lives in my…"?
A – Party short
B – RASCC
C – SDDLH el principe
D – LGC MdO #4

13: In the 4 way group buy that I was in with fellow LLGs, what was my months cigar selection?
A – BBF
B – PSD3el
C – HDM Piramide EL
D – SCDLH La Punta

14: How many (total) LOL and SoCal herfs have I attended?
A – all of them
B – 3
C – 1
D – none

15: What brand of Edison-a-dor do I own?
A – Avanti
B – Haier
C – VinoTemp
D – Sanyo

16: What will be my NEXT cigar purchase?
A – ERDM Grandes de Espana
B – cab of RASS
C – Punch Punch
D – Partagas Serie Du Connaisseur #1

this is too easy... i'd have won it by now...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

heres my shot  


D
C
A
C
A
A
B
D
A
C
A
A
C
D
B
B

JOE


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

1: Where was I born?
D – Springfield, IL

2: What was my 1st cigar ever?
C – Macanudo Maduro


3: What was my job in the Army?
D – 11B (infantry)

4: What box of cigars did I buy for special occasions regarding my son?
A – Cohiba Seleccion Reservas


5: What was my 1st Cuban cigar?
C – Monte #4


6: How long did I know my wife before we were married?
C – She was the ER nurse when I crashed my motorcycle in '98 (married in 99)


7: What is my wife's job?
B – ER nurse

8: What is my favorite punk group?
C – Bad Brains


9: How many years was I in High School?
A – 4


10: What is my favorite non-cuban cigar?
A – Padron Serie 1926


11: What is my favorite Cuban cigar, right now (this is a hard one for me to decide as well - so i chose the obvious)?
C – CoRo


12: What cigar did I say "bruce lee lives in my…"?
A – Party short


13: In the 4 way group buy that I was in with fellow LLGs, what was my months cigar selection?
B – PSD3el


14: How many (total) LOL and SoCal herfs have I attended?
D – none

15: What brand of Edison-a-dor do I own?
D – Sanyo

16: What will be my NEXT cigar purchase?
B – cab of RASS


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1: Where was I born?
A - St. Peters, MO

2: What was my 1st cigar ever?
C - Macanudo Maduro

3: What was my job in the Army?
B - Combat Cameraman

4: What box of cigars did I buy for special occasions regarding my son?
C - Vegas Robaina Don Alejandros

5: What was my 1st Cuban cigar?
A - RASS

6: How long did I know my wife before we were married?
B - 1 yr to the day

7: What is my wife's job?
B - ER nurse

8: What is my favorite punk group?
D - Youth of Today

9: How many years was I in High School?
C - 5

10: What is my favorite non-cuban cigar?
C - Trilogy Authentic Corojo

11: What is my favorite Cuban cigar, right now (this is a hard one for me to decide as well - so i chose the obvious)?
A - PSD4

12: What cigar did I say "bruce lee lives in my&#8230;"?
C - SDDLH el principe

13: In the 4 way group buy that I was in with fellow LLGs, what was my months cigar selection?
B - PSD3el

14: How many (total) LOL and SoCal herfs have I attended?
- none

15: What brand of Edison-a-dor do I own?
B - Haier

16: What will be my NEXT cigar purchase?
D - Partagas Serie Du Connaisseur #1

this is too easy... i'd have won it by now...[/QUOTE]


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

1: Where was I born?
D – Springfield, IL

2: What was my 1st cigar ever?
C – Macanudo Maduro


3: What was my job in the Army?
B – Combat Cameraman

4: What box of cigars did I buy for special occasions regarding my son?
C – Vegas Robaina Don Alejandros


5: What was my 1st Cuban cigar?
B – Boli pc

6: How long did I know my wife before we were married?
B – 1 yr to the day

7: What is my wife's job?
B – ER nurse

8: What is my favorite punk group?
B – Warzone

9: How many years was I in High School?
A – 4

10: What is my favorite non-cuban cigar?
C – Trilogy Authentic Corojo

11: What is my favorite Cuban cigar, right now (this is a hard one for me to decide as well - so i chose the obvious)?
B – HdM Epi 2


12: What cigar did I say "bruce lee lives in my…"?
C – SDDLH el principe

13: In the 4 way group buy that I was in with fellow LLGs, what was my months cigar selection?
C – HDM Piramide EL

14: How many (total) LOL and SoCal herfs have I attended?
C – 1

15: What brand of Edison-a-dor do I own?
B – Haier

16: What will be my NEXT cigar purchase?
D – Partagas Serie Du Connaisseur #1


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

all guesses have been replied to...


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

The only question I can answer for sure is #7:
**** fluffer.  
.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

there are only 2 or 3 questions on here that i have not openly talked about on THESE forums... 

bruce5 - you need some "fluffin"? your junk lookin like a windsock? leave me and my wife outta that...


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

1: Where was I born?

D - Springfield, IL

2: What was my 1st cigar ever?
C - Macanudo Maduro

3: What was my job in the Army?
B - Combat Cameraman

4: What box of cigars did I buy for special occasions regarding my son?
B - Partagas Series D 4

5: What was my 1st Cuban cigar?
A - RASS

6: How long did I know my wife before we were married?
A - since childhood

7: What is my wife's job?
B - ER nurse

8: What is my favorite punk group?
A - Black Flag

9: How many years was I in High School?
A - 4

10: What is my favorite non-cuban cigar?
A - Padron Serie 1926

11: What is my favorite Cuban cigar, right now (this is a hard one for me to decide as well - so i chose the obvious)?
A - PSD4

12: What cigar did I say "bruce lee lives in my&#8230;"?
A - Party short

13: In the 4 way group buy that I was in with fellow LLGs, what was my months cigar selection?
C - HDM Piramide EL

14: How many (total) LOL and SoCal herfs have I attended?
C - 1

15: What brand of Edison-a-dor do I own?

B - Haier

16: What will be my NEXT cigar purchase?

B - cab of RASS

this is too easy... i'd have won it by now...[/QUOTE]


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1: Where was I born?
A – St. Peters, MO

2: What was my 1st cigar ever?
C – Macanudo Maduro

3: What was my job in the Army?
B – Combat Cameraman

4: What box of cigars did I buy for special occasions regarding my son?
C – Vegas Robaina Don Alejandros

5: What was my 1st Cuban cigar?
A – RASS

6: How long did I know my wife before we were married?
B – 1 yr to the day

7: What is my wife's job?
B – ER nurse

8: What is my favorite punk group?
B – Warzone

9: How many years was I in High School?
B – 2

10: What is my favorite non-cuban cigar?
C – Trilogy Authentic Corojo

11: What is my favorite Cuban cigar, right now (this is a hard one for me to decide as well - so i chose the obvious)?
A – PSD4

12: What cigar did I say "bruce lee lives in my…"?
C – SDDLH el principe

13: In the 4 way group buy that I was in with fellow LLGs, what was my months cigar selection?
C – HDM Piramide EL

14: How many (total) LOL and SoCal herfs have I attended?
D – none

15: What brand of Edison-a-dor do I own?
B – Haier

16: What will be my NEXT cigar purchase?
D – Partagas Serie Du Connaisseur #1


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Here's my shot
1 b
2 b
3 d
4 c
5 c
6 c
7 b
8 c
9 a
10 b
11 b
12 a
13 b
14 b
15 b
16 b


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Seems like some people are finally answering your contest. F1 seems to be set on winning though. Good luck, and you all suck because I can't participate. Of coarse I could just drive to his house and steal all of his cigars   

That will teach you IHT!!!! :fu


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

1: Where was I born?
D – Springfield, IL

2: What was my 1st cigar ever?
C – Macanudo Maduro

3: What was my job in the Army?
B – Combat Cameraman

4: What box of cigars did I buy for special occasions regarding my son?
C – Vegas Robaina Don Alejandros

5: What was my 1st Cuban cigar?
A – RASS

6: How long did I know my wife before we were married?
B – 1 yr to the day

7: What is my wife's job?
B – ER Nurse

8: What is my favorite punk group?
C – Bad Brains

9: How many years was I in High School?
D – 6

10: What is my favorite non-cuban cigar?
C – Trilogy Authentic Corojo

11: What is my favorite Cuban cigar, right now (this is a hard one for me to decide as well - so i chose the obvious)?
A – PSD4

12: What cigar did I say "bruce lee lives in my…"?
C – SDDLH el principe

13: In the 4 way group buy that I was in with fellow LLGs, what was my months cigar selection?
D – SCDLH La Punta

14: How many (total) LOL and SoCal herfs have I attended?
D – none

15: What brand of Edison-a-dor do I own?
B – Haier

16: What will be my NEXT cigar purchase?
D – Partagas Serie Du Connaisseur #1


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

D	
C	
B	
B	
A	
B	
B	
C	
B	
C	
A	
C	
A	
D	
B	
D


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*WINNER*

send me your mailing address via PM.

good job.



WillyGT said:


> 1: Where was I born?
> D - Springfield, IL
> 
> 2: What was my 1st cigar ever?
> ...


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

PM sent Thanks man


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

good job Willy...i thought for sure 1f1fan would get it


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

coppertop said:


> good job Willy...i thought for sure 1f1fan would get it


Yeah me too.

I knew if I didn't get it on my 3rd try that Willy would get it.

Congratulations Willy, enjoy the smokes.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i also thought 1f1fan was gonna win it.. he had only 3 wrong each time (except i messed up and told him he got #1 right, when he didn't...)

i just realized he'll be getting cigars from my stock that i have yet to try!!
:c


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> i just realized he'll be getting cigars from my stock that i have yet to try!!
> :c


Well you can try at least one of them tomorrow, when you get home. Me I'm going to chill and maybe have a cigar. I'm ready for my own bed.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah i was thinking the same, and tought 1f1fan was going to win, but finally i got lucky  hehe But anyway this was a great contests, and thanks alot IHT


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> Well you can try at least one of them tomorrow, when you get home. Me I'm going to chill and maybe have a cigar. I'm ready for my own bed.


probably won't have the time... got home, doin' laundry, argueing with the wife while she's at work, cooking dinner, packing for tomorrows funeral, driving at the butt-crack of dawn.... ugh...

i will take a couple with me to have. if i wasn't leaving my house at 5-ish am, i'd have one after breakfast... maybe one of my brand-new (aged) especials #2?? 

y'know, i don't even think i've opened my box of VR DAs but1 time when i got them... might have to... nah... holding off... maybe some of those nice sticks i got from someone else while i was gone?


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

IHT said:


> probably won't have the time... got home, doin' laundry, argueing with the wife while she's at work, cooking dinner, packing for tomorrows funeral, driving at the butt-crack of dawn.... ugh...
> 
> i will take a couple with me to have. if i wasn't leaving my house at 5-ish am, i'd have one after breakfast... maybe one of my brand-new (aged) especials #2??
> 
> y'know, i don't even think i've opened my box of VR DAs but1 time when i got them... might have to... nah... holding off... maybe some of those nice sticks i got from someone else while i was gone?


VR DA!!!!! VR DA!!!!!! VR DA!!!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sorry, didn't have time... i pulled out a punch punch punch (from a 98 cab) that i just got... 

pretty darn good, but it'll take more samplings to find out if this is a flavor profile i'll really like. very mild (to me), but tasty. had to smoke it in the garage, it's getting a bit colder here.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I also thought mine was mild, but tasty. Be safe driving home Greg. I'll talk to you later, see you when you get home.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

1: Where was I born?
A – St. Peters, MO

2: What was my 1st cigar ever?
B – Trilogy Authentic Corojo

3: What was my job in the Army?
A – MP

4: What box of cigars did I buy for special occasions regarding my son?
C – Vegas Robaina Don Alejandros

5: What was my 1st Cuban cigar?
A – RASS

6: How long did I know my wife before we were married?
B – 1 yr to the day

7: What is my wife's job?
B – ER nurse

8: What is my favorite punk group?
C – Bad Brains

9: How many years was I in High School?
C – 5

10: What is my favorite non-cuban cigar?
A – Padron Serie 1926

11: What is my favorite Cuban cigar, right now (this is a hard one for me to decide as well - so i chose the obvious)?
A – PSD4

12: What cigar did I say "bruce lee lives in my…"?
C – SDDLH el principe

13: In the 4 way group buy that I was in with fellow LLGs, what was my months cigar selection?
A – BBF

14: How many (total) LOL and SoCal herfs have I attended?
D – none

15: What brand of Edison-a-dor do I own?
B – Haier

16: What will be my NEXT cigar purchase?
A – ERDM Grandes de Espana


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

lamar, sorry, it's over... :c


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Greg i got the cigars! they look great i am looking forward to smoking them. I will really enjoy them Thanks Alot for the fun contest and great prize


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

when/if you get time, give us a short review of them in the habanos reviews forum.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah let us know what you think. Always noce to see reviews. Speaking of reviews I have a few of IHTs to read.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

OK i will post the reviews when i smoke them


----------

